# First Time Mowing! (Lawn-Boy 10641)



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks for all your help everyone!! I fired up my first lawn mower and mowed for the first time. It was so much fun and I had a beer afterwards too.

Here is my first picture attempting double fats (thanks @LawnCareNut) on one side of the lot:



I know they look awful and off but it will get better I know this! It was like a math formula trying to remember the up/up, down/down pattern while maintaining an even cut with the wheels.

I've learned so much in such a short period of time. Thanks to my father in law for the mower, my neighbor for helping me replace the air filter, check the oil, gas, and blade and an endless thanks to all of you again for sharing your suggestions, tips, and experience. (@Stellar P @bunjamins @social port @Mozart @JohnP @440mag)

If there are other things I should know or more tips and tricks please keep letting me know by commenting!!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Here are some pics of it near my driveway:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Found this great article for any other newbies:
How to Start a Lawn Mower After it Sat a Long Time


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

A great YouTube video on a quick initial checklist for newbies firing up this specific Lawnboy 20" mower:

_Mentions to check on the following first if you have an old mower that hasn't been used for awhile or has been in storage

• Air Filter (Replace if dirty)
• Spark Plug (Replace if dirty)
• Oil (Replace/Fill)
• Gas (Replace/Fill)_


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

If you're mower has been sitting for a while, that fuel has absorbed moisture from the air. Adding some fuel stabilizer would help. Adding it to new fuel and oil is recommended too.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> If you're mower has been sitting for a while, that fuel has absorbed moisture from the air. Adding some fuel stabilizer would help. Adding it to new fuel and oil is recommended too.


Thx and will do. Any brand in particular? Or just any kind from the local Home Depot?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I use Sea Foam. There is usually 10+ brands wherever they sell motor oil.


----------



## bunjamins (Aug 15, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Some questions I have are:
> 
> • Do I add oil? How do I check and change it? Do I need to get rid of any old oil that may still be in it?
> 
> ...


probably all answered with the video but i'm going to attempt to add my 2 bits to your questions because i'm trying to be a helper today on here answering your 6 bullets in order:
1. add oil, yes change the oil, yes you open the oil filler or oil drain plug if there is one and tip the mower over a drain pan, then add oil back in. you can check with the product manual, but most likely since this is a 4cycle mower, 10w-30 oil will suffice.
2. yes you add gas, dumping the old gas is wise if it's turned bad, it's possible the old gas has gelatinized which is much worse. The smell of old gas is easy to spot to those familiar with old gas smell, it smells of varnish, more like turpentine or deck seal than gasoline. sometimes the color goes more amber along with this. if it's sat a year, it might still be good. in an extreme case you may need to clean the carburetor. it is also likely the gas has evaporated if it sat any amount of time, since these types of mowers don't usually have a fuel cut-off switch, some evaporation happens as fuel keeps emptying into the carburetor bowl and evaporates a little from there.
3. hose it down, yes! try to avoid the hot muffler, it will last longer if you don't hose it down, rapid hot to cold can cause warping and speed up rust. the dried grass gunk underneath can be composted, but i recommend doing it over concrete, then sweeping it up and tossing it.
4. soap and water- yes, mild detergent or soap is fine, try to avoid directly soaking the engine, but get suds all over the top and bottom of that deck if you like. Go wild with your favorite auto polish and get out some carnuba wax, I recommend Meguires hard canuba professional wax. jk but you really could wax it if you want.
5. blade should come to a point lots of youtube vids on this.
6. level the mower, just set the levers all to the same click and you should be good, notice where each wheel has a lever, there should be 5-8 tabs, one direction will make the deck higher, just count from highest tab or lowest tab into your selected hight.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Can I hose down a mower to clean up the dirt and debris? Or is hosing a lawn mower dangerous and can wet parts that should never get water?


Some companies recommend cleaning the underside of the mower with water (there is usually a port that allows you to run the hose so that it spays underneath the mower while the blades are spinning--this may be only for riding mowers, though). Personally, I don't use a hose to clean the mower. I use my blower to take care of the top half. For cleaning under the deck, I use a putty knife to get rid of clippings that may be matted against the surface.



LawnNeighborSam said:


> How do I check/replace the blade(s)? I know I shouldn't be mowing with dull blades.


I'm a stickler for sharp blades. I check blades of grass after I cut to make sure there are no tears. I also run my finger across the mower blade edge to make sure it is sharp. Usually, if I can't scrape some 'clippings' from my fingernail, I sharpen my blades. I check a couple of times per month (which is probably overkill).
When I sharpen,
I use an impact wrench to put the blade on and take the blade off (although this probably isn't necessary for a push mower--I just have an impact wrench, and it makes changing blades really quick and easy).
I set the blade in a vise grip and then use a file to sharpen it, trying to follow the angle that was originally used to sharpen the blade. I then use a screwdriver (which I rest in the vise grip) to check the balance of the blade before putting it back on. You want to make sure that your blades are balanced before using them again. I try to keep count of how my strokes I make to each side; that way I am more likely to take off an equal amount from both sides of the blade.

Other people use a grinder instead of a file. And others just take blades into a shop and have someone else sharpen them. Keeping an extra set is handy, especially if you have someone else sharpen them.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks @bunjamins and @social port really appreciate the wealth of information.

I haven't tilted this mower yet to look under the deck. I didn't want anything to leak out or onto anything. Are there valves I need to shut off before I take a look at the blade?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

bunjamins said:


> but most likely since this is a 4cycle mower


How do you know this is a 4 cycle mower? What is a 4 cycle mower?



bunjamins said:


> hose it down, yes! try to avoid the hot muffler


What/where is the muffler on this mower? Is it the engine you're referring to?


----------



## bunjamins (Aug 15, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> bunjamins said:
> 
> 
> > but most likely since this is a 4cycle mower
> ...


That briggs and Stratton engine is a widely used 4-cycle, meaning it has 4 cycles to a compression stroke including intake, compression, combustion, and exhaust. The difference is 4 cycle engines usually have self-lubricating devices, so you add an oil that lubricates and returns to some sort of sump. in a 2 cycle mower you mix the oil with the gas so the gas can help lubricate the cylinder.

The muffler is the silvery metal can behind the black grate on the front driver-side of the mower. (assuming your not a brit or from hong-kong). it is also the part of the engine that gets very hot, and should be avoided after running even 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

bunjamins said:


> That briggs and Stratton engine is a widely used 4-cycle, meaning it has 4 cycles to a compression stroke including intake, compression, combustion, and exhaust. The difference is 4 cycle engines usually have self-lubricating devices, so you add an oil that lubricates and returns to some sort of sump. in a 2 cycle mower you mix the oil with the gas so the gas can help lubricate the cylinder.
> 
> The muffler is the silvery metal can behind the black grate on the front driver-side of the mower. (assuming your not a brit or from hong-kong). it is also the part of the engine that gets very hot, and should be avoided after running even 10 or 15 seconds.


Learning so much thanks @bunjamins!! I asked this a few minutes ago too but maybe it got overlooked so I'll copy and past it here again:

I haven't lifted up or tilted this mower yet to look under the deck and check out the blades/under area. I didn't want anything to leak out or onto anything. Are there valves or anything I need to shut off/disconnect before I flip 'er over?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

All these questions make me appreciate my battery powered Ego mower, great for 5000 sqft lawns at 3" HOC or lower. Just pop in the battery and go! :thumbup:

Are you going to get a striper or continue to stripe with a rake?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Mozart said:


> All these questions make me appreciate my battery powered Ego mower, great for 5000 sqft lawns at 3" HOC or lower. Just pop in the battery and go! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going to get a striper or continue to stripe with a rake?


Interesting, I'll check out the Ego, sounds cool. I stopped striping with a rake because it was way too much work and would only last a week tops before it started to fade. If I really wanted the lawn stripes to pop and turn heads I would have to rake stripes in every 2-3 days. Now I just let the whole lawn have a full look without stripes because it's way easier maintenance. But once I get this mower up and running maybe I'll look into adding a stripper to it's tail end!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

All these things are why I chose the Ego as well. I am hoping next year to do a lightweight DIY striper on it and lay down some nice stripes.

I think you have good videos and plans for your first mower. Get a couple seasons out of it and see where it takes you.

I wish I had come here when I got my first mower. This is a great community full of helpful people and knowledge!


----------



## bunjamins (Aug 15, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> bunjamins said:
> 
> 
> > That briggs and Stratton engine is a widely used 4-cycle, meaning it has 4 cycles to a compression stroke including intake, compression, combustion, and exhaust. The difference is 4 cycle engines usually have self-lubricating devices, so you add an oil that lubricates and returns to some sort of sump. in a 2 cycle mower you mix the oil with the gas so the gas can help lubricate the cylinder.
> ...


I actually did address this question as #6 in the answers i posted:
6. level the mower, just set the levers all to the same click and you should be good, notice where each wheel has a lever, there should be 5-8 tabs, one direction will make the deck higher, just count from highest tab or lowest tab into your selected height.

usually all 4 wheels have an adjuster if they're set to the same point, counting from extreme high to extreme low (not always left to right or front to back symmetrical) then it should be level assuming the engine is mounted straight and the deck isn't bent, which would be very unusual


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

bunjamins said:


> I actually did address this question as #6 in the answers i posted:
> 6. level the mower, just set the levers all to the same click and you should be good, notice where each wheel has a lever, there should be 5-8 tabs, one direction will make the deck higher, just count from highest tab or lowest tab into your selected height.
> 
> usually all 4 wheels have an adjuster if they're set to the same point, counting from extreme high to extreme low (not always left to right or front to back symmetrical) then it should be level assuming the engine is mounted straight and the deck isn't bent, which would be very unusual


Maybe I chose the wrong words. I meant to ask will anything spill out (assuming there is still oil and gas in there) if I put this mower on it's back or side?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> I haven't tilted this mower yet to look under the deck. I didn't want anything to leak out or onto anything. Are there valves I need to shut off before I take a look at the blade?


 Pull the spark plug out before fooling around under the deck.

I lift my deck up to a diagonal position and then trap my mower handle under something so that the mower stays upright. That gives me enough space to change blades and to clean out the underside. I've never actually turned my mower upside down, so I don't know what that would be like for your particular mower.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Alright! Making progress - found the exact model number I have (10641) and the manual for it online.

Here is the link for anyone else with one and for future reference: Lawn-Boy 10641 Manual

This is just what I needed. It's like a preschool kindergarten booklet explaining every part and how to check the oil/fill it/type, gas, blade etc


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

social port said:


> Pull the spark plug out before fooling around under the deck.
> 
> I lift my deck up to a diagonal position and then trap my mower handle under something so that the mower stays upright. That gives me enough space to change blades and to clean out the underside. I've never actually turned my mower upside down, so I don't know what that would be like for your particular mower.


Will do and this is a great idea - thx


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnP said:


> All these things are why I chose the Ego as well. I am hoping next year to do a lightweight DIY striper on it and lay down some nice stripes.
> 
> I think you have good videos and plans for your first mower. Get a couple seasons out of it and see where it takes you.
> 
> I wish I had come here when I got my first mower. This is a great community full of helpful people and knowledge!


Dude I just looked at this ego online for $700 and it looks badass. The colors and design look like a cool brushed steel. Will def have to check it out in person soon


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

The 2x battery version does look interesting too but if it were me I'd wait. Get a year or two out of your existing mower and see what else Ego does in the mean time.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnP said:


> The 2x battery version does look interesting too but if it were me I'd wait. Get a year or two out of your existing mower and see what else Ego does in the mean time.


For sure, I'm definitely going to get some practice and use out of this one. I paid nothing for it but will put a few $ into getting it back in tip top shape (gas, oil, blades, and maintaining it). I'm really excited. Gonna try and mow every 2-3 days in between my landscaper's weekly mowing service. I wonder if he'll notice haha


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

lol does your landscaper put down any fert? Try doing the fall nitrogen blitz, that'll get you some use outta the mower


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnP said:


> lol does your landscaper put down any fert? Try doing the fall nitrogen blitz, that'll get you some use outta the mower


so ever since I found out about milo from the lawn care nut on YouTube (@LawnCareNut) I've been throwing down the fert while my landscaper just mows edges and trims. I haven't read too much yet on fall nitrogen blitzing so I don't really understand what it is. But now that I have my first mower it's only a matter a time before I learn and apply a ton more


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I should've given you a link. It's super fun


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnP said:


> I should've given you a link. It's super fun


Thats a read I'll save for this weekend. Too much new info right now lol. But as I glanced quickly over it just now I noticed the second thing suggested PreEm - I'm excited to get into that soon as well. Thanks for the link


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

FWIW, ALL my Briggs & Stratton small engines take *SAE 30 weight *engine oil.

There is / differences between 10W-30 and SAE 30 ... jes sayin' ...

Curious: can you call the benefactor who gifted you the mower and inquire if they may have the owners manual laying around somewhere? Seems it'd be worth the phone call and if they do, well, it will save you a lot of questions in the future. Heck, you may even be able to download it from online (phone call to the mower mfr may or may not be productive (but, I'd try ...)

Congratulations on your finding not only this great pastime but, these forums! :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

440mag said:


> FWIW, ALL my Briggs & Stratton small engines take *SAE 30 weight *engine oil.
> 
> There is / differences between 10W-30 and SAE 30 ... jes sayin' ...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

If you read a few comments back on this thread I posted the online manual for this Lawn-Boy 10641 I found yesterday through Google. It's been really helpful

Here is the link again: https://www.manualslib.com/products/Lawn-Boy-10641-4113862.html

And you're right about the oil here's the page from the manual explaining which one to use for this model:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Dude, you're on track!

You've received such great input thus far about the only thing I'll add is that I keep a list in my phone "notes" of the part #'s for all the various filters , spark plugs , fluids , etc. for every engine we maintain (including mowers).

This "always-with-me-list" saves gobs of time not only when I am standing in front of an aisle full of spark plugs, oil and air filters (no more trying to remember, "What was that filter part #, again?!") BUT ALSO whenever I come across a "clearance / mark down" display at different times of the year.

Best o' Success!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

440mag said:


> Dude, you're on track!
> 
> You've received such great input thus far about the only thing I'll add is that I keep a list in my phone "notes" of the part #'s for all the various filters , spark plugs , fluids , etc. for every engine we maintain (including mowers).
> 
> ...


Great idea. I opened the air filter box for the first time yesterday and it is shot. Super dirty, dark, grimey, and just clogged.

So far it looks like I'll need new oil, an air filter, gas, fuel stabilizer, and possibly blades.

I'll be checking on the blades today. Then like you suggested I'll keep a file I can access on my phone for all the part numbers.

I found out Home Depot sells the Lawn-Boy original green paint color so I can spruce and touch up the entire hardware on this bad boy!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> So far it looks like I'll need new oil, an air filter, gas, fuel stabilizer, and possibly blades.


Cutting edge (no pun intended :

*PRI-G Fuel Stabilizer- the "G" is For Gasoline*: https://www.amazon.com/PRI-Fuel-Stabilizer-Gasoline-32oz/dp/B007ECE3IM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537283082&sr=8-1&keywords=pri+g+fuel+stabilizer&dpID=41Lw7fLTd1L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

(If you spend much time on Amazon you know 85% 5-stars isn't "common" (by any stretch). And the testimonials are accurate. I know, I have at least half a dozen of my own, "Holy krap!" experiences with the stuff and friends boats, abandoned engines and classic muscle cars. :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

440mag said:


> Cutting edge (no pun intended :


i don't get it? Lol


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting edge (no pun intended :
> ...


nevermind I get it now 😂


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> > lol does your landscaper put down any fert? Try doing the fall nitrogen blitz, that'll get you some use outta the mower
> ...


I like your mower too bruh.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

LawnCareNut said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > JohnP said:
> ...


Hahaha that's awesome man I'll make sure to take a pic the same way 😂😂😂


----------

